# Systemvoraussetzungen für Warhammer Online



## Rasvan (8. September 2008)

Hallo, im anderen Thread gings unter, darum frag ich hier noch mal ganz explizit:



Targuss schrieb:


> *7. Systemanforderungen* (Quellen: EA Store)
> 
> Mindestsystemanforderungen:
> FÜR WINDOWS XP
> ...





Mindestanforderung heisst dann was? Sicher nicht, dass das so flüssig läuft das Game, oder? Laut EA soll ja aktuelle Games, wie eben WoW und War auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen , "niemand soll sich wegen WAR eine neue Hardware kaufen müssen".

Ist das so? Wäre zu schön......

Hab P4 3GHz Rechner, 2GB DDR Ram und ATI x1550 Graka. also besser als "Mindest". Bleibe auch bei Windows XP.
 Nun, gibts aktuelle Erfahrungen aus der Beta?, falls schon einer spielen kann?

Muss das bitte wissen, AoC war nämlich nen Reinfall. 15 FPS und inner Stadt 7 fps sind NICHT lustig.


----------



## Rasvan (8. September 2008)

NUn, scheint so, dass da noch keiner eine Antwort weiss. Naja, ich muss nu zum Dienst, vielleicht kann bis heute abend ja mal jemand was Schlaues, Zutreffendes sagen.

Danke.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> NUn, scheint so, dass da noch keiner eine Antwort weiss. Naja, ich muss nu zum Dienst, vielleicht kann bis heute abend ja mal jemand was Schlaues, Zutreffendes sagen.
> 
> Danke.



Habe die Nacht über auf einem P4 3,0 gHz, 2GB DDR-Ram und einer 7900GT gespielt und es lief absolut flüssig. 
Werde heute mal den anderen Rechner antesten.


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

Hab einen dual core P4 mit 2x 1,86 Ghz, eine GeForce 7650 GS und 1gig Ram und das Game lief flüssig, was allerdings vermutlich daran lag das die Grafik (noch?) ziemlich mies ist. Pixelige Zauberanimationen sowie sich Teleportende Standbilder die sich auf dich zu bewegen. Ich denke, dass diese Frage vor einem erneuten Patch noch relativ müßig ist, da die Grafik im Moment noch nicht einmal an das BC-WoW herankommt.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

hm keine ahnuing ich weiß nur das ich genau so alles hoch einstellen kann wie bei WoW ^^


----------



## Byrok (8. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> ...sowie sich Teleportende Standbilder die sich auf dich zu bewegen...



also das musst du mir jetzt näher erklären: ein teleportendes standbild, welches sich, obwohl es ein standbild ist, auf dich zubewegt ... des check i net^^ *kopfaufdietischplatteschlageundhalbtotbinvorlachen*


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Hallo, im anderen Thread gings unter, darum frag ich hier noch mal ganz explizit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekannter von mir der nun schon online ist, hat nen minimal schlechteres system ( kleineren CPU dafür 1 gig mehr RAM) und er sagt auf max einstellungen läuft es flüssig, allerdings nur solang nicht zuviele spieler in der nähe sind. 
WAR ist scheinbar mehr RAM als CPU lastig.


----------



## maelcum (8. September 2008)

Läuft aufnem HP dv5000ea definitiv nicht mit der Intel onboard Grafik (intel-945gm). WoW rennt da ohne Probleme mit und die meisten anderen games auch - ich bin verärgert das fast nur nvidia und ati unterstützt werden bis auf diesen einen intel chipsatz den ich leider nicht in meinem laptop habe. Meine andere workstation schafft zwar die grafischen Anforderungen scheitert aber dann am ram - halbes gb scheint für wow zu reichen aber für war dann nicht mehr.  Hab auch storniert. Ich spar mal auf ne neue Kiste und warte mal auf fallout 3 ^^


----------



## Hulmin (8. September 2008)

Core 2 Duo (=2x 2,4g), 2 GB RAM und ne 8800GT, auf voller qualitaet ohne probleme.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

500 ? wow ?

Was machst du bei wow ? extrem Hauptstadt standing ?

das halbe gig braucht ja Xp beinahe schon auf.


Nimms mir nicht übel, aber mit so nem Haufen Müll Hardware sich auch noch auf zu regen das nen absolut neues SPiel nicht läuft.....


----------



## maelcum (8. September 2008)

Crysis und Bioshock konnte ich damit noch 1a zocken und wow rennt auch 1a naja Hauptstädte ruckeln schon leicht aber geht.
Kaufst du dir für jedes game nen neuen computer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirds von war eigentlich ne linux version geben? Würde ich schwer bevorzugen win is eh crap.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Ähm nein, aber ich reg mich auch net über den Entwickler auf, wenn auf meiner 20 Jahre alten Hardware ein neues Spiel nicht läuft.

un ~10 FPS ist wohl kaum "rennt 1A"


----------



## Exodusexitus (8. September 2008)

Bei meiner Zockmaschine habe ich keine Bedenken. Aber interessant wird der Versuch auf meinem Notebook.
Darf ja schließlich beim craften nicht meine Lieblingscomedys verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz


----------



## maelcum (8. September 2008)

20 Jahre alte hardware habe ich leider nicht mehr aber knapp 10 Jahre alte -  cyrix mit 60mhz und 16mb ram oder ne sun enterprise 2x400mhz mit 512mb ram ^^
Rennt wie sau unter debian ^^
Und ja ich reg mich über Entwickler auf - erst sone tolle beta testphase "hinlegen" (eher dabei auf die Fresse fallen) und dann so wenig hardware unterstützen...
..wo es doch hiess kannste wow spielen kannste auch war zocken ^^

...halt moment ich hab ja noch meinen Sinclair ZX81 im Keller.....damit komme ich den 20 Jahren schon näher -  aber du weisst wahrscheinlich garnicht was das ist  *grins*


----------



## colamix (8. September 2008)

bei vista 64 nur 2gb ram würd ich abraten. bei 4 müsste es gut laufen aber 2 ist zu wenig zumindest in der closed beta noch in der open weiß ich nich vllt hat sich da was getan muss ich heut ma testen


----------



## Byrok (8. September 2008)

maelcum schrieb:


> ...halt moment ich hab ja noch meinen Sinclair ZX81 im Keller.....damit komme ich den 20 Jahren schon näher -  aber du weisst wahrscheinlich garnicht was das ist  *grins*



ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich wirklich net was des is - wahrscheinlich ein rechenschieber ... vlt. solltest WAR auf dem antesten^^

wie kann man sich nur aufregen über dinge, welche man selber verbockt hat z.b. beim kauf solcher kisten^^


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Der erste "Home PC" den sich der "normal" verbraucher leisten konnte, damals rund 400Dm.

Bitte unterlass derlei kommentare.... *nach dem ssinn interpretiert* uhh du armes kiddi hast eh keine ahnung

Auf sowas reagiere ich allergisch


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

Hm wenns bei 2GB ram in der closed net so gut lief frag ich mich, hatt den jeder ottonormale 4gig? Wohl eher nicht...Ma schaun ob das auf meinem lapi mit dualcore 1,8 MghZ funzt. ^^ und der ist erst 4 monate alt ^^ (was ja heut schon alt ist schnüff) ^^


----------



## Paradoxius (8. September 2008)

Also heute morgen angetestet, Lief bei mir auf höchster Einstellung sauber.
XP mit 2gB Ram GTS 8600 und einem Intel 2x 2,4ghZ sowie Server laufen mal auf meine alter schwachen lap testen


----------



## Madaa (8. September 2008)

Hulmin schrieb:


> Core 2 Duo (=2x 2,4g), 2 GB RAM und ne 8800GT, auf voller qualitaet ohne probleme.



Man muss also höchstens 300€ in seine Kiste investieren. Was will man denn mehr? ^^


----------



## Rasvan (8. September 2008)

Nun, um noch ma auf meinen Eröffnungspost dezent zu verweisen ...


Meint ihr, mein System reicht für WAR aus? Muss ja nicht maximale Details sein, in dem Game gehts eh mehr ums Gameplay, grafische Prächtigkeiten dürfte es da ja nicht geben, aber die Schlachten und alles *schwärm*


Wer hat nu son ähnliches System und kann schon spielen?


----------



## Byrok (8. September 2008)

schätze schon, dass das mit deinem system funktionieren wird ... wenn nicht so doll dann vlt. andere graka


----------



## glockenturm11 (8. September 2008)

Mit 1 GB RAM ist es sehr ruckelig, schaut euch mal im Taskmanager an, was WAR braucht - etwa 1.3 GB im Normalbetrieb! Da muss ständig geswappt werden.

Mit 2 GB RAM absolut flüssig (XP).


Also Leute, *2 GB RAM sind absolut Pflicht* (und kostet ja fast gar nichts)!!


----------



## Odin0815 (16. September 2008)

Hallo!
habe nur 2 GHZ dafür 2 GB ram und ne Nvidia 7600 GT

hat jemand erfahrung damit? obs läuft? niedrigste auflösung reicht ..^^
will nicht sobald aufrüsten .. und wenn dann notebook aber eher gegen weihnachten.....
joar.. will aber trotzdem zocken


----------



## ugbte (16. September 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> habe nur 2 GHZ dafür 2 GB ram und ne Nvidia 7600 GT
> 
> hat jemand erfahrung damit? obs läuft? niedrigste auflösung reicht ..^^
> ...



Also kommt immer drauf an was für eine CPU mit 2 GHz. Probiers erstmal aus ob's gut läuft dann kannste dir immernoch eine neue CPU für 40€ kaufen.


Ich hab aber ein ganz anderes Problem mit meinem Sys/WAR.
Mein Sys:
Athlon64X² 3GHz
HD4850
4GB Ram
WinXP 64bit

Läuft alles sehr gut - allerdings wenn ich ca. 1-2 Stunden zock fängt es unglaublich an zu ruckeln und hört auch nicht mehr auf - selbst wenn ich das Spiel neustarte ruckelt es noch -.-


----------



## glockenturm11 (16. September 2008)

ugbte schrieb:


> Also kommt immer drauf an was für eine CPU mit 2 GHz. Probiers erstmal aus ob's gut läuft dann kannste dir immernoch eine neue CPU für 40&#8364; kaufen.
> 
> 
> Ich hab aber ein ganz anderes Problem mit meinem Sys/WAR.
> ...




Passiert das auch, wenn du mit Alt-Tab aus dem Spiel rausgehst und wieder zurückkehrst?



@odin0815
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/
Schonmal den Test gemacht?


----------



## Geestar79 (17. September 2008)

Also bei mir ruckelt es in regelmäßigen abständen obwohl ich denke nen recht gutes system dafür zu haben.

AMD 64X² 4800+(2x2,6Gh)
Graka:Geforce 9600GT
2GB Arbeitsspeicher
WinXp 32Bit

und ich hab sichtweite runtergestellt und schatten aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moquai83 (17. September 2008)

Hey,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen.

Ich hab ein Lap  mit einem AMD Turion mit 2.0 GHz, mit einer 1024MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G TurboCache und hab 2GB DDR2.

Meint ihr das reicht für WAR???  WoW/SWG/EQ2 läuft relativ flüssig, natürlich nicht auf der höchsten Stufe, aber wenn z.B. die Schatten aus sind, ist es schon wesentlich besser..,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Drakensang auch...  Ahso, hab Vista drauf..

LG

Moquai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (17. September 2008)

moquai83 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war das nciht so, dass diese Turbocache Karten auf den RAM zugreifen und sich davon was abzweigen? wenn ja, dann wird es eng mit nur 2GB RMA.

Aber ich bin mir im Moment nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## SirDamatadore (17. September 2008)

Als Vergleich mal mein System


AMD X2 5200+
2GB Arbeitsspeicher
1950 pro mit 512 MB und Direkt X 10 Graka

Das Spiel läuft gut... nicht Super... aber gut.

Meine Erfahrung ist, der CPU macht es! Ich hatte gestern noch einen 3700+ und es war unspielbar.
Als Vergleich hatte ich die Graka meiner Frau rein gemacht (8800GT), es war absolut kein unterschied zu sehen.

Mein Tip, am besten einen ab 5000+ CPU kaufen. Noch besser sind die natürlich die von Intel, kosten aber auch einiges mehr.


----------



## moquai83 (17. September 2008)

Hm, also ihr meint, es müsste trotzdem relativ gut laufen, ja?

Kenn mich mit solchen Sachen leider nicht so aus... Und ich möcht ungern jetzt das Spiel kaufen, und nachher gehts nicht :-/
Und im Lap kann ich leider nicht mehr einbauen, als drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.
das hier war mein gamometer-Test :-(

http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/?sysInfoId=1263402


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

moquai83 schrieb:


> Hm, also ihr meint, es müsste trotzdem relativ gut laufen, ja?
> 
> Kenn mich mit solchen Sachen leider nicht so aus... Und ich möcht ungern jetzt das Spiel kaufen, und nachher gehts nicht :-/
> Und im Lap kann ich leider nicht mehr einbauen, als drin ist
> ...




Ganz knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber du solltest auf jeden Fall in der nvidia Systemsteuerung den Regler auf "Leistung" stellen.


----------



## Snika (17. September 2008)

Huhu, auch ich plane WAR zu spielen, höre aber immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen, was die Hardware angeht.
Also hab ich jetzt mal beschlossen, einfach mal meine Daten zu posten. Ich spiele derzeit auf einem:



AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ 
2.30 GHz,  2 GB RAM

Grafikkarte
ATI Radeon X850XT 256 MB

System
Microsoft Windows XP


auch mir geht nicht um die Höchsteinstellungen ect. sondern eigentlich nur relativ flüssig spielen zu können.

MFG

Snika


----------



## DocFloppy (17. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Man muss also höchstens 300€ in seine Kiste investieren. Was will man denn mehr? ^^



Grad Deine etwas überheblich wirkende Aussage verleitet mich zur Behauptung: JA, 300€ reichen aus.

Alles was man wirklich braucht istn aktueller Prozessor/GraKa/Ram (+Mainboard)... und sonst?

Immer wieder zum Blöd-Markt rennen für nen neuen Satz Gehäuse/Netzteil/Laufwerke/Kabel usw.? Wer komplett kauft zahlt eh meißt viel zu viel. Und die allerneueste Hardware zu besitzen, naja, das haut natürlich in den Geldbeutel.

Gibt schon prima Mainboard+Ram+Prozessor-Sätze für gut 200€  (z.B. mal bei Conrad schaun)
und für 100€ bekommt man auch anständige Grafikkarten. (und: jaaaa das is nicht High End)

Wenns natürlich die allerneueste GeForceUltraOberKrass9000 sein muss und der Prozessor muss von INTEL sein ... dann is das eben so. Aber für WoW/WAR und Konsorten reicht auch die günstigere Hardware... 

Soweit


----------



## Thodis (17. September 2008)

Werde auch ab morgen WAR Spielen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie es in etwa auf meinen System laufen könnte ? 

Win XP, SP 2

Intel P4 - 3,4 Ghz Prescott

GF 8800 GTS (640M

4 GB Ram (Wird ja leider nicht alles Unterstützt bei Win XP)

Was mir hallt sorgen macht ist der schon etwas betagt Prozie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Denis90 (17. September 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen sind wie folgt.

Core 2 Duo E4300 (1,8GHz á Kern)
2 GB Ram
ATI x1950 GT 512MB
Asus P5B

Wer mehr vom System oder genaures will einfach auf meine Signatur klicken.

Performance:
Ich habe alles auf höchste was geht auch die Auflösung.
Und es ruckelt. Es ruckelt jedoch bei mir nur wenn zu viele Leute da sind, sprich Public Quests und was es da noch so gibt.
Dort habe ich manchmal FPS drops, wo ich dann nur 20 FPS habe und finde es durch die schwankungen doch sehr laggend.
Jedoch kann man sich mit arrangieren.


----------



## attilus (30. September 2008)

Also Ruckeln ist ja nur mal ein Vorwort....

Mein Sytem:


Vista 32 bit

Intel CORE2Quad Q6700 (Wasserkühlung getaktet bei 3.2 ghz)

Patriot DDR2 4GB Kit, PC8500, 1066MHz,CL5,(Kit-of-2)

XFX GF GTX-280, 1024MB XT , 2400/640MHz,HDMI,2xDVI, DDR3  

nebenbei läuft noch ein Raid 5 mit raptor platten und und und...


wir haben die ersten grossen schlachten hinter uns mit 80 Mann und ich muss sagen das GOA noch einiges verbessern muss.
Hab wirklich jede erdenkliche Konfiguration in der Schlacht ausprobiert und hatte trotzdem Einbrüche bis auf 5 fps.
GOA meinte das raids bis 300 nasen möglich seien... und ich sage das dass momentan knicken kannst. der ganze raid hatte 
Daumenkino vom feinsten, es ging sogar soweit das wir den RAID abbrechen mussten da es nicht mehr spielbar WAR ;-)


ich hoffe schwer das die für die Zukunft noch einiges an Talent im Programmieren  auf Lager haben sonnst werden die super schlachten ein Reinfall :-(


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Probier mal das Addon Buffthrottle aus.
Viele fliegende Buffs/Debuffs scheinen die Performance derart einbrechen zu lassen.


----------



## Narziss89 (30. September 2008)

moin,

ich habe derzeit 2 GB ram arbeitsspeicher ... wenn ich war laufen hab, nutzt mein pc ganze 1,8-1,9 GB ... würde es sich da für mich lohnen noch nen 3. GB ram nachzulegen?
im moment ruckelt war nämlich schon ziemlich stark auf runtergeschraubtem niveau.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Ja, es lohnt sich auf jedem Fall.


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. September 2008)

Vielleicht erst mal alle Hintergrund Progs schliessen, weil im Schnitt hat ein XP User beim laufen von WAR nur 1.3 Gb. Auf jeden fall kannst du so testen ob es wirklich am RAM liegt.


----------



## Reiji_77 (30. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Vielleicht erst mal alle Hintergrund Progs schliessen, weil im Schnitt hat ein XP User beim laufen von WAR nur 1.3 Gb. Auf jeden fall kannst du so testen ob es wirklich am RAM liegt.



Hat beim Laptop der Freundin ebenfalls sehr viel gebracht.

Dualcore 2.4 GHz
2GB RAM
ATI Radeon X2300 128 (halt noch bis 894 Hypermemory...)
Vista 32bit
1280x800

Bis auf die Zauberanimationen alles auf dem Minimum - auf im CCC. Erst wenn ich einige Hitnergrundprozesse schliesse, läufts flüssig. WoW ging dagegen auf den maximalen Einstellungen flüssig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alter Rechner:

Pentium IV 3.4 GHz
2GB RAM
ATI Radeon X1950XT Pro 512
XP
1280x1024

WAR ruckelte, aber war anständig. WoW lief durchgehend flüssig auf maximalen Einstellungen.


Neuer Rechner:

Quadcore Q9550 @ 3.4 GHz
4GB RAM
Asus HD4870X2 2GB
Vista 64bit
1920x1200

WAR läuft auf dem Maximum (auch CCC) flüssig, aber es gibt bei gewissen Gebieten auch Ausnahmen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). WoW noch nicht getestet, aber wohl flüssig.


Abschliessend kann man also sagen, dass WAR noch ein paar Anpassungen in der Performance vornehmen muss, aber mit genügen RAM und einer mässig schnellen CPU spielt sichs allemal flüssig genug.


----------



## Shayde (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hi leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir gestern Warhammer Online gekauft  und muss mit Bedauern feststellen das es auf meinem PC nicht läuft...
Ich habe extra auf der seite : http://www.systemrequirementslab.com    einen System-Check durchführen lassen um sicher zu sein das dieses Spiel auch wirklich auf meinem (leider alten) Rechner läuft.
Hier ist das Ergebniss :

CPU
Minimum: 2.5 GHz Pentium 4 processor or equivalent
You Have: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+                PASS

CPU Speed
Minimum: 2.5 GHz
You Have: 1.80 GHz Performance Rated at 3.00 GHz                   PASS

System RAM
Minimum: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista                                         PASS
You Have: 1022 MB

Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP/Vista                                                                          PASS
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Build Service Pack 32600)

Video Card
Minimum: A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900, 6600-6800, 7600+ / ATI Radeon 9500-9800, X300-X850, X1300+ / Intel X4500). Laptop versions of these chipsets may work, but may run comparatively slowly. GeForce FX series not supported with Vista.
You Have: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 AGP (0x4E50))
		PASS	 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 128 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0

Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.6822                          	PASS	 

Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Realtek AC97 Audio
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10        	PASS	 

Kann mir vll wer sagen woran es liegen könnte das ich es nichtmal auf 1024x768 mit niedrigster Grafikeinstellung spielen kann? Wär wirklich nett und hilfreich =)
Und ich finds echt mies das ich jetzt umsonst Geld ausgegeben hab xD.


MfG Shayde


----------



## Akando (30. September 2008)

Naja dein Pc befindet sich ja schon arg an der Grenze.Versuch mal deine Treiber zu aktualisieren und an deinen Pc-Einstellungen zu schrauben...Genug Tipps dazu findest du im Forum...


----------



## Worack (30. September 2008)

Ich schätze mal das liegt daran, dass die Mindestvoraussetzungen bei Spielen meistens nicht bedeuten, dass man auf minimalen Einstellungen ordentlich spielen kann, sondern das es sich starten lässt und dann saumäßig ruckelt.


----------



## Eaproditor (30. September 2008)

So wie ich das sehe, hast du nicht mal nen DualCore und nicht mehr als 1GB Ram... Sorry man, that is not going to work.... Dein Rechner überlastet dir einfach so fix,da War doch recht hohe Ansprüche an das System stellt.
Empfehlung: -> Neuen Rechner kaufen


----------



## Jerberan (30. September 2008)

1 gb ram ist schon arg wenig . WAR allein braucht schon fast 1 GB und du hast ganz sicher noch ein paar andere sachen laufen .
so wie ich das jetzt sehe bist du mit wirklich allen komponenten grade so über den mindestanforderungen .
die mindestanforderungen sagen ja aus was NUR das spiel allein an resourcen verbraucht. das was windows etcpp noch alles an resourcen braucht musst du dort nochmal draufrechnen .


----------



## Shayde (30. September 2008)

grml -.- gibts nix was ich dran ändern kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bissl hochtackten oder so ? neuer pc soll erst ende nächsten monat ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (30. September 2008)

Worack schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das liegt daran, dass die Mindestvoraussetzungen bei Spielen meistens nicht bedeuten, dass man auf minimalen Einstellungen ordentlich spielen kann, sondern das es sich starten lässt und dann saumäßig ruckelt.


Leider ist das wahr... und ich finds eigentlich ne Sauerei. 
Mein Wortverständnis sagt mir das bei Minimalvorrausetzung das Spiel ab diesem Punkt spielbar sein muss (wenn auch mit niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen etc.). Eigentlich ne Sache für den verbraucherschutz, aber da das ein Problem ist das sehr viele, wenn nicht gar die meisten neuen Spiele aufweisen... naja, da steht man wohl etwas verloren gegen 'ne ganze Lobby.


----------



## Rasvan (30. September 2008)

Tja, lieber TE: eines kann ich Dir sagen : Du bist nicht allein. Dank diesem Test und den vorher propagierten Systemvorraussetzungen haben wir es auch gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen , dass man es nicht vernünftig, im PVP gar nicht spielen kann. Wir, das sind in dem Fall ich und 7 Arbeitskollegen gewesen.

Unsere Pcs waren in etwa P4 3-3,2 GHz, Ati Radeon x1600 oder nVidia (ähnlich), 2 Gb Ram,Windoof XP, Treiber / Tools etc aktualisiert, und trotzdem nur Diashow.

Is halt so. Aber wie waren die Kommentare hier: man kann doch nicht erwarten, mit so alten Mühlen ein neues "Topgame" spielen zu können.

Schade drum, das Spiel is Klasse, nur nicht für uns.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (30. September 2008)

Shayde schrieb:


> grml -.- gibts nix was ich dran ändern kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Daran ist nichts mehr zu machen nein. Wenn du mehrere Komponenten hast die den Mindestvorrausetzungen entsprechen kannst du das spielen gleich vergessen, da wie gesagt die Systemressourcen noch darauf kommen.

Wenn du dir aber schon nächsten Monat einen neuen Rechner kaufst hast du WAR ja nicht umsonst gekauft. 

PS: Entegegen langläufiger Meinung ist ein DualCore nicht zwangsläufig notwendig um WAR flüssig zu spielen.


----------



## Shayde (30. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Tja, lieber TE: eines kann ich Dir sagen : Du bist nicht allein. Dank diesem Test und den vorher propagierten Systemvorraussetzungen haben wir es auch gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen , dass man es nicht vernünftig, im PVP gar nicht spielen kann. Wir, das sind in dem Fall ich und 7 Arbeitskollegen gewesen.
> 
> Unsere Pcs waren in etwa P4 3-3,2 GHz, Ati Radeon x1600 oder nVidia (ähnlich), 2 Gb Ram,Windoof XP, Treiber / Tools etc aktualisiert, und trotzdem nur Diashow.
> 
> ...




Ja das stimmt das Spiel ist wirklich Klasse.Ich habs sogar bis lvl 8 ausgehalten mit ruckeln zu spielen xD weil ich einfach mehr sehn wollte  aber dann mal bissl RvR gemacht und das wars dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najut dann muss mein Spiel und mein Account wohl erstmal bissl ruhen =(


----------



## Jerberan (30. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Is halt so. Aber wie waren die Kommentare hier: man kann doch nicht erwarten, mit so alten Mühlen ein neues "Topgame" spielen zu können.



kann man auch nicht da neue spiele idr immer auf die neueste hardware ,treiber etc hin entwickelt werden in sachen performance .
wer meint mit nem 3 jahre alten rechner bei dem 100 programme unsichtbar im hintergrund die performance runterziehn und die registry total zugemüllt ist ein neues grafisch hochwertiges spiel problemlos spielen zu können wenn er mit ach und krach die mindestanforderungen erreicht hat einfach selbst schuld .


----------



## Rasvan (30. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> kann man auch nicht da neue spiele idr immer auf die neueste hardware ,treiber etc hin entwickelt werden in sachen performance .
> wer meint mit nem 3 jahre alten rechner bei dem 100 programme unsichtbar im hintergrund die performance runterziehn und die registry total zugemüllt ist ein neues grafisch hochwertiges spiel problemlos spielen zu können wenn er mit ach und krach die mindestanforderungen erreicht hat einfach selbst schuld .



Na Du bist zum Feierabend der absolute Spassvogel. Wenn Systemanforderungen angeben werden, erwarte ich, in minimalsten Einstellungen spielen zu können . Und zwar das, was als Inhalt angeben ist. Also auch PvP /RvR.

100 Programme? Unsere PCs sind optimiert, Prozesse auf Systemprozesse reduziert, und das sind nicht arg viele.

Aber schön, dass manch einer so schlau ist............


----------



## Mamasus (30. September 2008)

nur mal schnell am Rande: Ich habe nen Lappy, die meisten sachen liegen ein stück drüber und ich habe 1 GB ram und die GRAKA ist auch nicht gerade so doll, aber ich kann im Grunde wunderbar spielen, RvR geht auch mit ab und an nem stärkeren ruckler. aber sonst läufts bei mir sehr gut! also möglich ist alles, man muss nur seine eigenen ansprüche herunterschrauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Zieht wieder seine Axt und zieht in die schlacht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (30. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Na Du bist zum Feierabend der absolute Spassvogel. Wenn Systemanforderungen angeben werden, erwarte ich, in minimalsten Einstellungen spielen zu können . Und zwar das, was als Inhalt angeben ist. Also auch PvP /RvR.
> 
> 100 Programme? Unsere PCs sind optimiert, Prozesse auf Systemprozesse reduziert, und das sind nicht arg viele.
> 
> Aber schön, dass manch einer so schlau ist............


ok nen bischen überspitzt formuliert. aber auf viele die in letzter zeit threads eröffnet haben weil WAR bei ihnen nicht läuft trifft das leider zu .
"veralteter" PC ,noch weniger ahnung von PCs als ich ,sicher mehr programmverknüpfungen auf dem desktop als das ding pixel hat und dann Mythic flamen weil nix geht .
bei meinem alten PC hab ich auch nie rumgeheult wen ich in 25er raids mit 10 FPS rumrenne obwohl ich eigentlich über den minregs war weil das ding einfach nicht mehr hergeben konnte .


----------



## sevenredseven (30. September 2008)

Trifft hier leider nicht vollständig zu:

Läuft das Spiel nicht rund kann Geld zurückverlangt werden

Quelle: http://www.klamm.de/partner/unter_news.php...p;news_id=17890

Eine E-Mail an die Verbraucherzentrale lohnt sich aber auf jedem Fall.


----------



## Pyrobs (30. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Tja, lieber TE: eines kann ich Dir sagen : Du bist nicht allein. Dank diesem Test und den vorher propagierten Systemvorraussetzungen haben wir es auch gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen , dass man es nicht vernünftig, im PVP gar nicht spielen kann. Wir, das sind in dem Fall ich und 7 Arbeitskollegen gewesen.
> 
> Unsere Pcs waren in etwa P4 3-3,2 GHz, Ati Radeon x1600 oder nVidia (ähnlich), 2 Gb Ram,Windoof XP, Treiber / Tools etc aktualisiert, und trotzdem nur Diashow.
> 
> ...


Hmm komisch.
Hab einen  Pentium 4   3,2 ghz
                1,7 gb RAM
                Geforce 8800gts 320mb 
                Win XP Home
Und bei mir läuft es auf 1280x960 Auflösung so gut wie flüssig. Im RVR muss ich natürlich bisschen was runterschrauben, aber sonst keine Probleme.
Ob mein Rechner sich da wohl heimlich gedopet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynezz (30. September 2008)

Shayde schrieb:


> grml -.- gibts nix was ich dran ändern kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pc kauf vorverlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. September 2008)

Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese "Ich und 7 Arbeitskollegen". Wofür geht ihr arbeiten? Für ~400-600&#8364; kriegt man ein halbwegs aktuelles System, wenn man nochmal ~200-300&#8364; drauflegt, 'ne Top-Maschine.
Und nein: Nicht nur für Warhammer. Sondern wenn's bei euch schon so losgeht, sind wohl auch alle anderen aktuellen und kommenden Spiele tabu für euch.

Ihr dürft nicht erwarten, dass ihr mit euren Komponenten von vor 2-4 Jahren, mit einem Spiel, was Ende 2008 erscheint, noch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse erziehlt.


----------



## Lase04 (14. Oktober 2008)

hab ma ne frage habe einen pc mit diesen werten:
intel core 2 quad q 6600 @ 2,40
3GB ram
Nvidea GeForce 8600 gs
wird das spiel bei mir klappen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte um eine antwort danke  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Lase04 (17. Oktober 2008)

danke ist das den mit lag oder laüft es flüßig is vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (17. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem Singlecore Prozessor Rechner läuft Warhammer wie der letzte Schneckenscheiss. Also vergiss es. Ich gebe zu dass dass hart ist, aber ganz offensichtlich haben die Warhammer Programmierer nicht eine Sekunde an diejenigen unter euch gedacht die keinen Dualcore Prozessor im Rechner haben, denn selbst auf 3GHz+ Singlecores läuft Warhammer beschissen im PvE und sogut wie garnicht mehr im PvP.

Mit einem kleinen Dualcore (2GHz *2) und 2GB Ram (egal welche Grafikkarte) läuft War akzeptabel und wird nach ein paar Patches vielleicht auch im RvR bei mehr als 10v10 gut laufen.

Also viel Spass beim Umsteigen und Abwarten


----------



## Lase04 (17. Oktober 2008)

ich habe aber einen quad un kein single core 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (17. Oktober 2008)

> ich habe aber einen quad un kein single core



Bei mir läuft das Spiel ganz gut (aber nur auf middle).

Habe einen Intel Core Duo E6600.
Geforce 8600gt und 2GB ram mit Windows XP Service Pack 3.

Also denke ich schon das du es mit deinem System (auch mit Vista) gut Spielen werden kannst.
Aber sicherlich nicht auf alles HIGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bzw. meinte dieser fuzi von Mythic auch das an der Peformance garbeitet wird un mit patch 1.1 möglich sein soll mit "alten" Rechnern zu Spielen.


----------



## timownage (18. Oktober 2008)

Hoi,

ich habe einen ziemlich schwachen Rechner den ich erst im Dezember aufrüsten kann, aber ich habe es einigermassen zum laufen bekommen:

AMD64 3800+ 2GB RAM 8600GT256MB

Es läuft in der Regel in den Szenarien flüssig, bei bis zu 20 Spielern sogar echt gut, allerdings habe ich ab und zu für einen kleinen Moment "FPS-Intervall-Lags" die dann wieder verschwinden, ich habe keine Ahnung warum das der Fall - es passiert auch in Momenten wenn es eigentlich keine FPS-Einbrüche geben dürfte, vielleicht liegt das auch an einem Memory Leak oder am Netcode bzw den Servern, oder kA... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ausserdem kann man mit dieser Kiste derzeit Massen-RVR so ziemlich vergessen, ab 40 Leuten ist es die absolute Dia-Show auch mit allen erdenklichen Tweaks am System und am Spiel.

Das wichtigste sind aktuelle Treiber, vor allem für die Chipsätze des Mainboards und Grafikkarte, massiv geholfen haben mir ausserdem die Windows Tweaks von diesem Thread für Gothic 3. Generell sollte man auch ALLES was im Hintergrund läuft ausschalten, wirklich alles was man nicht braucht.

Windows Tweaks

Dann noch dieser Tweak für einen besseren Ping, in anderen Spielen hat der mir auch schon geholfen. Hab nur diesen WoW-Link gefunden, mein alter Link ist leider 404, also bitte nicht steinigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ping Tweak

Ausserdem habe ich noch für die WAR.exe ein extra Nvidia Profil angelegt, die Einstellungen sind da Kartenabhängig, aber Leute mit schwachen Karten und kleinem Graka-Speicher sollten mal Textur-Qualität auf hohe Leistung für War stellen. Dreifach-Puffer zu aktivieren ist auch so ein "Geheim-Tip" gewesen der bei mir einen spürbaren Leistungsschub bewirkt hat.

Im Warhammer Online\user Ordner ist eine xml Datei in der man die Einstellungen der beiden Custom-Profile editieren kann, stellt dort 

specular="true" lightmaps="true" auf specular="false" lightmaps="false" ein, dazu noch die Sichtweite runterregeln und die anderen Einstellungen ingame runterdrehen oder auch auch nicht, je nachdem wie ihr mit der Leistung zufrieden seid.

Das alles hat mir echt extrem geholfen und ich bin mir sicher, das so mancher für den es momentan unspielbar ist mit den Tweaks ein erträgliches Spielerlebnis erzielt.


----------



## Havamal (18. Oktober 2008)

Jo mach auch erstmal Pause bis ich nen neuen Rechner hab!Leider  geht mit meinem nix mehr


----------



## Streuneralex (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich trau mich fast garnich meine Daten zu posten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab nen AMD 3700+, 1GB RAM, GeForce 6800GT.

Naja, WAR läuft, aber es ruckelt doch heftig, allerdings erst seit Patch 1.02 und 1.03. Davor war es eigentlich erträglich und gut spielbar.

Aber das stört mich nur noch eine Woche. Dann kommt mein neuer PC und das Ruckeln ist Geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann geht die Installiererei wieder los...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## xaxoon (18. Oktober 2008)

Prozessor: Intel Core DuoE8400 CPU@2x3.00 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4,00 GB DDR2 RAM
Systemtyp: 64Bit System (Vista 64)Home Premium
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX 280SC
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi ProGamer
INet connection: 16Mbit Cable
Vista Leistungsindex: 5.9

schau dir mein system an. ICH kann warhammer auf max einstellungen nur auf offener fläche zocken.
kommen monstermassen oder bin ich im scenario mit vielen spielrn, geht es bis auf 10fps runter, kein witz.

ausser war zocke ich die aktuellsten games auf max mit 60+fps ...
muss ich noch was sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (18. Oktober 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Man muss also höchstens 300€ in seine Kiste investieren. Was will man denn mehr? ^^


mein rechner phenon 3kerne 2,1ghz pro kern. 8600gts vom leathek 2gb ram und neues moderborader gerade mal 272 euro


----------



## MaRuLe (18. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Jo mach auch erstmal Pause bis ich nen neuen Rechner hab!Leider  geht mit meinem nix mehr



Wieso...was haste denn für einen Rechner??


----------



## Aico (18. Oktober 2008)

Unter 2GB Ram sollte man echt nich haben..


----------



## Cressari (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ruckelts trotz tauglichem PC und langsam gehts mir massiv auf den Sack. Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr obwohl mir WAR sehr gut gefällt. 

PC:

AMD X2 BE 2400, stabil übertaktet auf 2x 2800 GHZ / 2 GB RAM / Geforce 9600 GT / Gutes Gigabyte Motherboard aus der S3 Serie. / XP
Alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand!

Unnötige Dienste und Prozesse testweise abgeschaltet. NIX! Es ruckelt! Spiele wie Mass Effect und Crysis (Demo mal installiert, das hirnlose Geballer kauf ich mir nicht) laufen perfekt. Auch am Router alle Einstellungen durchgegangen. Ich krieg WAR nicht flüssig. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt, aber ich selbst bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Schade drum, aber lang mach ich das nicht mehr mit. 

Gruss Cress

PS: Ich hab hier ne Voodoo-Puppe liegen und Nadeln daneben, für den Fall dass einer schreibt "Spiel doch WoW"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krischi1987 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich kann mich nicht bescheren spiel alles auf high
Core2Quad 6770   2,66
Ram                    4gb
Grafik                   geforce 9600gt
Spiel mit ner auflösung von 1440*960
Unter Xp


----------



## Imbra (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

Was mir irgendwie ins Auge fällt bei den ganzen Posts ist das es sehr häufig gute Rechner sind die unter Vista laufen.

Ist es vll kein Hardware Problem sondern ein Vista Problem ?

Kann mich dran erinnern das nen Freund von mir als er sich Vista aufgezogen hat auch bemängelt hat das seine WoW Performenc runter gegangen ist. 

Er hat irgendwas bei Vista aus oder umgeschaltet was im hintergrund läuft 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne irgendwas wo Vista ein Backup anlegt oder Daten defragmentiert ?

Weis es nicht mehr 100% was er da eingestellt hatte da ich selbst nen XP Rechner hab aber danach lief es rund bei ihm und zweimal WoW von selbem Rechner über zwei Bildschirme lief ohne ruckeln oder sonstige Performenc einbrüche.

Naja vll hilft es ja und es meldet sich einer dazu der mehr Ahnung hat von Vista als ich der es nur mal gehöhrt hat


----------



## Imbra (18. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelts trotz tauglichem PC und langsam gehts mir massiv auf den Sack. Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr obwohl mir WAR sehr gut gefällt.
> 
> PC:
> 
> ...



hast du mal das Addon Buffthrotel (oder ähnlich ) ausgetestet ? bringt keine Massive verbesserung aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## July (18. Oktober 2008)

hab mein system jz aufgerüstet mit einer nvidia 9800gts und jetzt gehts ab.. hatte vorher ne 8600gts und der untschied is gewaltig, vorher konnte ich schon max spielen aber jetzt geht auch AF16 vorher nur AF8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saugeil


----------



## xaxoon (18. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> ....
> PS: Ich hab hier ne Voodoo-Puppe liegen und Nadeln daneben, für den Fall dass einer schreibt "Spiel doch WoW"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (18. Oktober 2008)

Imbra schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was mir irgendwie ins Auge fällt bei den ganzen Posts ist das es sehr häufig gute Rechner sind die unter Vista laufen.
> 
> ...



du meinst den index dienst von vista. nach der installation dauert es oft tage bis dieser dienst "fertig" ist. kommen neue daten dazu, geht es von vorne los.
vista sammelt dabei alle informationen von wirklich jeder popeligen datei, um sie schneller bei suchoptionen verwenden zu können. das hat zur folge, daß die festplatten ohne ende laufen. daher geht auch die performance in die knie.
hat man volle festplatten, dann dauert das sehr lange. diese option lässt sich deaktivieren, was sinnvoll ist, wenn man hauptsächlich zockt und nicht arbeitet am pc.

auch ich hatte wow bis zu 4x am stück laufen, ruckelfrei und flüssig. 
ich habe multiboxing betrieben, viele werden das kennen.
doch bei war ruckelt es bei mir wie sau, selbst bei nur 1 maliger ausführung.


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Oktober 2008)

ichhab ne frage:

es hieß jetzt ja schon oft dass 2 gb arbeitsspeicher reichen um war auf max einstellungen flüssig zu spielen.. 

stimmt daS? weil ich im moment mit 1 gb arbeitsspeicher auf niedrigsten einstllungen immer noch ziemlich rucklig spiele ....

sollte ich mir eher 3 gb anschaffen oder reichen 2 ?


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

3 GB.


----------



## zergerus (29. Oktober 2008)

2GB und ausreichend? niemals! spiele mit 2GB und bei größeren ansammlungen von spielern ruckelts wie die hölle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (29. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab 4 gb   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann nie schaden und läuft einwandfrei


----------



## risikofaktor (29. Oktober 2008)

2 GB und die Einstellungen anpassen und nix ruckelt


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> 2 GB und die Einstellungen anpassen und nix ruckelt


Bei max. Einstellungen wird nichts angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 GB reichen, ich selber habe 4 GB und spiele Szenarien mit max- Einstellungen bei 30+ fps durchgehend. Open RvR wie bei jedem FPS Einbrüche.


----------



## Rungor (29. Oktober 2008)

kommt drauf an welches betriebssystem du hast ....
unter xp sollten 2GB reichen wobei es auch noch von anderen dingen abhängt .....
z.B
welche programme laufen im hintergrund
hast du unnötige windows dienste deaktivert? 
Quard Core?
Dual Core? (-> Das beste für WAR)
Single Core?
wobei sich hier wieder die frage stellt wieviel GHz?

aber wenn du genug geld zu verfügung hast würde ich mir gleich 3GB zulegen bzw. 64 Bit system und 4GB+

bei vista brauchst du mind. 3GB


----------



## risikofaktor (29. Oktober 2008)

Falsch formulonaniert: Ich meinte noch dieses Addon installieren, dann ruckelts auch bei max ned, bei mir zumindest....


----------



## Rungor (29. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Falsch formulonaniert: Ich meinte noch dieses Addon installieren, dann ruckelts auch bei max ned, bei mir zumindest....




welches addon?^^


----------



## risikofaktor (29. Oktober 2008)

http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/details/buffthrottle.aspx ://http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-...fthrottle.aspx 

Hat bei mir geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (29. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Habe die Nacht über auf einem P4 3,0 gHz, 2GB DDR-Ram und einer 7900GT gespielt und es lief absolut flüssig.
> Werde heute mal den anderen Rechner antesten.



So, da muss ich mich doch mal selber zitieren. Es lief genau so lange flüssig mit obigem Setup bis zum ersten Keepraid im T2, dann kam Tor Anroc mit seinem Kometenschauer und Ruckelfest, da dachte ich schon schlimmer geht's nimmer, aber in Avelorn eine Burg einnehmen wurde ganz unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im T4 gehe ich mit diesem Rechner gar nicht mehr ins Open RvR, hat keinen Sinn. Gelobet sei daher Alternate, bei denen ich mir einen schönen neuen Laptop als Lohn für mein Durchhalten bestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde für das kommende Setup (Core2Duo 2,26 gHz, 4 GB DDR3 1066mHz RAM, 9600GT 512MB ) auch mal meine Erfahrungen hierein posten, da es mein erster Laptop wird..


----------



## LordSem (17. Januar 2009)

Halli Hallo Buffed Community,
ich bin nun schon lange hier angemeldet und lese mich hier durch die Foren und meine Fragen wurden dadurch immer beantwortet, doch nun fehlt es an Information für meine derzeitige Frage (oder ich habe diese einfach übersehen^^)
Und zwar würde ich gerne Warhammer Online antesten (und bei gefallen weiterzocken), jedoch habe ich keine Möglichkeit in meinem Bekanntenkreis, mir mal das Spiel zu leihen bzw auf meinem Rechner zu installieren und zu probieren. Anderst ausgedrückt, ich muss es mir kaufen, auch wenn ich nur antesten will. Aber was man so über das Spiel liest, sollte das kein Fehlkauf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen bezüglich WAR:
Ich habe 2 Rechner.
1. Deskop PC:
Dual Core 2,4 Ghz
4GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia GForce 8800GTS
(auf dem dürfte ich keine Probleme haben^^)

2. Notebook:
AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technologie ML-32 Prozessor mit 1,8Ghz (kein DualCore)
2GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher
ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (bis zu 512MB GraKa-Speicher)

Meine Frage hierzu ist jetzt, wie ihr sicher vermutet:
Läuft WAR auch auf meinem Notebook? Da mein großer Rechner nicht im Wohnzimmer steht und ich auch mal gerne nebenbei Fernseh schau oder auch mal bei nem Kumpel mit meinem Notebook bin, würde ich gern wissen, ob ich auf meinem Notebook probleme mit WAR habe. Überall liest man, wenn WOW läuft dürfte WAR auch gehn, jedoch glaube ich das nicht so ganz^^

(sorry für den langen Text, wenn ich was schreibe, kann es vorkommen, dass ich kaum noch aufhören kann *g*)

Edit: fast vergessen, ich habe Windows XP SP2


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Notebook kannst du es knicken. Ein schneller Dualcore und angemessene Grafikkarte ist Pflicht. Beides erfüllt dein Notebook nicht im Ansatz.


----------



## LordSem (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm schade, hab gedacht WAR würde auch laufen. Auf meinem Notebook laufen viele aktuelle Spiele flüssig, die normalerweise mehr CPU benötigen. Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen erst Fallout 3 gekauft und das benötigt normal mindestens 2,4Ghz, 1Gig Ram und mindestens eine 256MB GraKa, läuft aber trotzdem bei mir auf dem Notebook flüssiger als bei nem Kumpel, welcher ne bessere Graka und ne bessere CPU hat^^


----------



## Firu (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ca 2 Wochen habe ich bei War ca alle 30-40 Sekunden einen extremen Leistungseinbruch von ca 3 Sekunden, wo dann wirklich gar nichts mehr geht. Außerhalb dieses extrem Ruckelns läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig, die CPU-Auslastung liegt bei ca 50-60 %. Bei dem Ruckler liegt sie dann immer knapp unter 100 %. Hab meinen PC schon nach Viren oder Trojanern überprüft, wurde nix gefunden. Graka-Treiber habe ich die neuesten drauf. (System ist 6000-er AMD Dual Core, 4850 ATI, 4 GB Ram).
Hat noch wer diese Probleme oder weiß einen Rat wie man das beheben kann? Oder an was kann das liegen?

Gruß 

Firu


----------



## LordSem (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe nun beschlossen mir WAR zu kaufen. Aufgrund dieses Eintrags in einem anderen Forum, werd ichs einfach mal versuchen auf meinem Notebook:

"Habe einen 1,25ghz AMD Athlon XP
Geforce 7600 GS
1,5gb DDR ram
Siehe da es läuft.... habe 5-15 frames ( in T1 bzw 1. Szenario ), Grafik alles auf niedrig bei 1024x768 und sichtweite auf ca 1/4."
(Klingt nicht wirklich glaubhaft ich weis^^)

Da mein Notebook auf jedenfall besser als dieser PC ist, geh ich mal davon aus, dass es relativ gut läuft. Falls doch nicht, hab ich ja immernoch meinen guten Desktop PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdun-CM (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem mit War ^^

Mein System:
2.00GHz Core2Duo
2GB Ram
NVIDIA GEforce 8600MGT
und vista 32

also eigentlich hab ich gedacht das wird reichen für war...
ist aber nicht so...
ich bekomm im ca. 20minuten tackt einen schwarzen bildschirm und nach 2 minuten beendet sich das spiel von selbst -.-

kann mir einer sagen an was das liegt?


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2009)

Verdun-CM schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen an was das liegt?


Ich denke an der Mischung 2 GB Ram + Vista.
Vista schluckt im Leerlauf schon einiges an RAM, und WAR muss sich mit dem Rest begnügen. Auf meinem System waren es dann summa sumarum 3 GB RAM Auslastung beim Spielen von WAR.
Also sind zwei GB knapp bemessen für ein Vista-System.


----------



## Vampiry (19. Januar 2009)

Verdun-CM schrieb:


> NVIDIA GEforce 8600*M*GT




M wie mobile?  

Spielst Du mit einem Notebook? 
Dann könnte es vielleicht auch ein Hitzeprobelm sein.


----------



## Patso (19. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke an der Mischung 2 GB Ram + Vista.
> Vista schluckt im Leerlauf schon einiges an RAM, und WAR muss sich mit dem Rest begnügen. Auf meinem System waren es dann summa sumarum 3 GB RAM Auslastung beim Spielen von WAR.
> Also sind zwei GB knapp bemessen für ein Vista-System.



VERDAMMT und ich hab mein weihnachtsgeld scho alles ausgegeben -.- ( vista.... STIRB !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LordSem (19. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke an der Mischung 2 GB Ram + Vista.
> Vista schluckt im Leerlauf schon einiges an RAM, und WAR muss sich mit dem Rest begnügen. Auf meinem System waren es dann summa sumarum 3 GB RAM Auslastung beim Spielen von WAR.
> Also sind zwei GB knapp bemessen für ein Vista-System.


Dem kann ich nur zu gut zustimmen. Hatte Vista mal 1-2Monate drauf und danach wieder runtergeschmissen. Konnte bei Vista "Quake Wars ET" nie mit höchster Auflösung und maximalen Details spielen. Bei XP hingegen ist dies kein Problem.


----------



## Garet Jax (21. Januar 2009)

Das hat jetzt nur indirekt was mit dem verwendeten Hardware-System zu tun. Aber welchen Ping sollte man erreichen um gut spielen zu können oder schlägt sich ein hoher Ping bei WAR nicht so sehr auf die Qualität nieder. Evtl. wird durch kleinere Pings auch Ruckeln vermieden?


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2009)

Beispiel Counterstrike:
Je tiefer die Ping, desto schneller merkte der Server: "Der Schuss ging genau in die Stirn". Dort ist eine Ping von wenigen Millisekunden also von Vorteil gewesen.
Bei MMORPGs relativiert sich das ein wenig. 100ms sind eine gute Ping/Latenz, die völlig ausreicht bei MMORPGs. Auch höhere Werte sind noch spielbar, da es in MMORPGs seltenst um Hundertstel Sekunden geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Theroetisch sollte die Ping keinen Einfluss auf die Performance haben, wenn man die Performance auf frames per second reduziert.
Das Bild ist weiterhin flüssig, jedoch wirst du bei zu schlechter Ping/Latenz merken, dass Zauber länger brauchen, um gecastet zu werden, oder du ab und zu "zurückgebeamt" wirst, weil dein Client dem Server vorraus, und du zurückgesetzt wirst.

fin dich gerade etwas schwer zu beschreiben, aber vielleicht konnt ich trotzdem ein klein wenig helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSem (21. Januar 2009)

So, nun habe ich auch endlich Warhammer und habe dies natürlich gleich mal auf meinem alten Notebook testen müssen.

Hier mal die Notebookwerte:
_AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technologie ML-32 Prozessor mit 1,8Ghz (kein DualCore)_
_2GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher_
_ATI Mobility Radeon X700 128MB (bis zu 512M_

Das Spiel läuft. Hin und wieder ruckelt es, aber es ist noch spielbar. Habe die Grafikeinstellungen so weit runtergedreht, wie nur möglich. Und allen Schnickschnack deaktiviert (Schatten, Effekte, etc.)

Auf meinem besseren Rechner läuft es perfekt:
_Dual Core 2,4 Ghz_
_4GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher_
_Nvidia GForce 8800GTS_

Das es hier läuft is kein großes Wunder. Grafikeinstellungen so hoch wie nur möglich, läuft flüssig.

sind alles Erfahrungen aus Anfangsgebieten, und kleineren RvR Szenarien. Bei den großen Schlachten war ich jetzt noch nicht dabei, werde aber berichten, wie es bei so vielen Spielern auf einer Stelle läuft^^


----------



## ink0gnito (21. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Habe die Nacht über auf einem P4 3,0 gHz, 2GB DDR-Ram und einer 7900GT gespielt und es lief absolut flüssig.
> Werde heute mal den anderen Rechner antesten.




Hast mit dem schrott Pc mal ein Keep raid gemacht?Ein sz?
Mein alter Pc hatte ein Amd 3200+ Cpu. 2GB ram und eine X1800XT graka, und das game lief nur im soloplay bzw. grp q's grösstenteils flüssig, sonst NICHT.
WAR braucht verdammt viel Hardware für das ergebniss das es liefert..


----------



## LordSem (24. Januar 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hast mit dem schrott Pc mal ein Keep raid gemacht?Ein sz?
> Mein alter Pc hatte ein Amd 3200+ Cpu. 2GB ram und eine X1800XT graka, und das game lief nur im soloplay bzw. grp q's grösstenteils flüssig, sonst NICHT.
> WAR braucht verdammt viel Hardware für das ergebniss das es liefert..


Wobei das mit dem flüssig laufen Ansichtssache ist. Wie schon von mir geschrieben läuft Warhammer auch auf meinem alten Notebook (siehe Post über deinem). Habe niedrigste Auflösung und wirklich alles ausgeschaltet (Schatten,Effekte,etc.) Und es läuft ziemlich flüssig. Auch bei Szenarien läuft es größtenteils flüssig.
Bei meinem Kumpel läuft es auch noch recht gut, also es ruckelt zwar ganz leicht aber es ist spielbar. Seine Daten sind glaub:
_AMD 1,6 Ghz (kein Dualcore)
1GB Arbeitsspeicher
Gforce 6600 128MB_
Auch bei ihm ist es bei Szenarien noch spielbar. Also es ist nicht aussichtslos bei etwas schwächeren Rechnern. Wenn man aber natürlich Grafikeinstellungen macht (oder die automatischen Einstellungen drin lässt), welche die Hardware zu sehr beansprucht, ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn es so stark ruckelt, dass es nicht mehr spielbar ist...


----------

